# Découvrez Marillion...



## bargio (14 Avril 2004)

On peut vraiment parler de tout ce qu'on veut ici ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Note pour le Gognol : OUI : même ici !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, mon groupe préféré en activité s'appelle Marillion. Je suis dingue de ces gars et ils sortent actuellement un nouvel album, Marbles, que j'ai eu hier et qui est tout simplement incroyable, un truc d'extraterrestre qu'ils ont mis trois ans à écrire et enregistrer... Mais là n'est pas le sujet de mon message. Marillion c'est super bien, mais personne ne connaît ou alors quand on connaît on a l'impression que c'est soit un truc pourri des années 80, soit du hard rock écossais. Et c'est vraiment dommage, parce que ce groupe est ultra moderne et beaucoup de groupes passent leur temps à courir après eux. Le nouvel album ne fait pas exception et à n'en pas douter on retrouvera des éléments de cette créativité dans les disques des futurs Radiohead, Muse, Coldplay and co... 

Mais bon : pourquoi je vous boursoufle le cortex comme ça ? Tout simplement parce qu'il est injuste que Marillion ne soit pas plus connu. Et le groupe en est conscient d'une certaine manière. Et ils estiment que pour découvrir un groupe, la meilleure chose à faire c'est quand même d'écouter la musique. C'est pour cela que je vous invite a aller faire un tour sur l'adresse suivante : 

http://www.marillion.com/discog/crash/index.html 

C'est en anglais certes, mais pour ceux qui se posent la question : oui : Marillion se propose de vous envoyer une compil gratuite de leur musique, et croyez moi, vu les titres des morceaux, ils ne se foutent absolument pas de votre gueule, Neverland c'est un morceau Rock avec des solos de guitares et une mélodie renversante. This is the 21st century, c'est tout simplement l'émotion à l'état pur. Out of this world me fout les larmes aux yeux à chaque écoute... Afraid of Sunlight c'est tout simplement un des meilleurs morceaux de musique jamais écrits et quand vous entendrez Man of a 1000 faces, vous vous demanderez pourquoi effectivement ce groupe n'est pas connu et pourquoi vous n'avez jamais entendu ça à la radio etc etc... 

Ils envoient environ tous les 3 mois. Le prochain départ est en mai. Dépêchez vous, et ne cherchez pas l'arnaque, il n'y en a pas... 

Seb


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Avril 2004)

Pffff..marillon, manquait plus que ça, un nostalgique...


----------



## JPTK (14 Avril 2004)

> soit un truc pourri des années 80



Oui c'est vrai, c'est ce que ça m'évoque, mais tu m'as convaincu, j'écouterais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sais que mon frère en avait une cassette, j'ai du louper le coche de peu, enfin si j'ai loupé quelque chose.

Je viendrais me plaindre si j'aime pas de tout façon.


----------



## bargio (14 Avril 2004)

Ça marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais en même temps ça ne t'aura rien couté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seb


----------



## JPTK (14 Avril 2004)

On peut tout de même noter le contraste entre ma réponse et celle de Sonnyboy, c'est la même mais dit différemment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NAn je déconne, j'irai vraiment écouter !


----------



## bargio (14 Avril 2004)

Pas du tout nostalgique : tourné vers l'avenir !!! Tu fais un blind test du dernier album et je parie mon écharpe que tu ne sais pas que c'est Marillion tellement ça n'a rien à voir avec ce qu'ils ont fait avant (de toutes façons chaque disque était un virage à 90°...)

Seb


----------



## bargio (14 Avril 2004)

Preuve que j'ai bien raison quand je dis qu'ils sont musicalement méconnus et qu'on pense qu'ils font autre chose que ce qu'ils font vraiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seb


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pffff..marillon, manquait plus que ça, un nostalgique...



attend de voir le thread sur "ange"


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2004)

Et celui sur "Gong" ? Qui s'y colle ?


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et celui sur "Gong" ? Qui s'y colle ?











  Gong ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






jamais vu sur un sac us


----------



## bargio (14 Avril 2004)

Ce qui est triste (quelque part) c'est que Marillion souffre de cette image là en fait. Alors qu'en réalité... 

Seb


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2004)

bah pas complètement à tord, non?


----------



## bargio (14 Avril 2004)

Ben si, à mon avis... Un blind test avec n'importe quelle chanson des 5 derniers albums et personne n'est capable de dire que c'est Marillion... on dira "un groupe inspiré de Radiohead, Muse, Coldplay et Massive Attack"... Ah bon ??? Marillion ??? Mais je pensais qu'ils faisaient du hard rock écossais... :-D

Au passage, c'est Radiohead qui est allé cherché l'inspiration dans Marillion, notamment pour l'album OK Computer (leur maison de disque, EMI, a donné a chaque membre de Radiohead une copie de l'album Brave de Marillion au moment de l'écriture de OK Computer...)

Seb


----------



## nato kino (14 Avril 2004)

.


----------



## bargio (14 Avril 2004)

Un peu de tout le monde aussi évidemment, mais le but n'était pas là, le but est de casser le cliché hard rock écossais pourri des années 80 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seb


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2004)

Avant que leur chanteur ne se barre, Marillion faisait du "rock progressif". Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils peuvent faire aujourd'hui mais ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé.
Tous ces longs solos de guitares avec des nappes de synthés par dessus m'ennuient.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Avril 2004)

'

NAAAAN j'y crois pas il a osé !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















			
				bargio a dit:
			
		

> (de toutes façons chaque disque était un virage à 90°...)



Ben si ça ça prouve pas qu'ils tournent en rond musicalemennt...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## bargio (14 Avril 2004)

C'est un gros cliché... je n'ai jamais vraiment trouvé qu'ils faisaient du rock progressif... à part quelques morceaux pourris. Cela dit, ce qu'ils font maintenant ça n'a VRAIMENT rien à voir. Ce n'est pas du tout du rock progressif, c'est plutôt dans la veine de Radiohead, Massive Attack and co. Bref... Voilà pourquoi ce cd gratuit : pour tordre le coup à ces fausses impressions... Parce que la musique qu'ils font c'est la tasse de thé de beaucoup de gens, mais ils sont rebutés par le nom "marillion". Ce qui est quand même bête... Enfin bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seb


----------



## bargio (14 Avril 2004)

Oui j'ai osé hé hé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, et j'étais sûr que tu ferais une remarque aussi vile donc je ne relèverais même pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seb


----------



## nato kino (14 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> C'est un gros cliché... je n'ai jamais vraiment trouvé qu'ils faisaient du rock progressif... à part quelques morceaux pourris. Cela dit, ce qu'ils font maintenant ça n'a VRAIMENT rien à voir. Ce n'est pas du tout du rock progressif, c'est plutôt dans la veine de Radiohead, Massive Attack and co. Bref... Voilà pourquoi ce cd gratuit : pour tordre le coup à ces fausses impressions... Parce que la musique qu'ils font c'est la tasse de thé de beaucoup de gens, mais ils sont rebutés par le nom "marillion". Ce qui est quand même bête... Enfin bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entre Radiohead et Massive Attack, il y a quand même une sacrée marge non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ils seraient pas en quête de style tes marillons là ?


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2004)

oh purée


----------



## nato kino (14 Avril 2004)

Et la trompette dans le jazz, hein ?! Qui qu'en parle, de la trompette ? Hum ?!


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et la trompette dans le jazz, hein ?! Qui qu'en parle, de la trompette ? Hum ?!



Moi m'sieur moi moi moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_
Je m'appelle Jacques (Jacques !)
Cadre supérieur
Dans la banlieue ouest
C'est un vrai bonheur

Je rentre le soir
Je r'trouve ma famille
Une femme, un chien
Un garçon et deux filles

Mon boulot m'éclate
J'prend vraiment mon pied
J'dois dire qu'j'ai pas mal
D'responsabilités

Mais quand viens l'week-end
On est tous en transe
Dans l'club de tennis
De la résidence

Je rentre le soir
Je r'trouve ma famille
Une femme, un chien
Un garçon et trois filles

Les gosses sont contents
Y'a plein d'espaces verts
Il peuvent déconner
Faut les laisser faire

Ils marchent bien en classe
Sauf le p'tit dernier
Mais l'année prochaine
Je l'met dans l'privé

Je rentre le soir
Je r'trouve ma famille
Une femme, un chien
Un garçon et quatre filles

Mais c'qui est vraiment chouette
C'est quand j'rentre le soir
J'suis vraiment crevé 
J'ai envie d'm'asseoir

C'est à c'moment là 
Lorsque j'suis bien naze
Que j'met sur l'Soni
Un bon disque de Jazz...

Ah la trompette dans le Jazz
Ah c'est excitant
Déjà le jazz au départ c'est pas mal 
Mais après... quand on commence a rentrer d'dans !
Papa! papa! j'ai eu une bonne note a l'école !
Le jazz, c'est quelque chose... ça vous monte dans les tripes...
Ta gueule, ta gueule...

J'écoute la trompette, la la la trompette
J'écoute la trompette, la la la trompette
J'écoute la trompette, la la la trompette...

_ 

'+


----------



## bargio (14 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Entre Radiohead et Massive Attack, il y a quand même une sacrée marge non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben pour la marge, ça dépend... la quête de style, sûrement pas, ils ont le leur, même si ils arrivent à faire un album qui n'a rien à voir avec les précédents à chaque fois... Et pourtant c'est toujours eux. Bref, le mieux c'est quand même d'écouter. En plus c'est gratuit ! Pour une fois... 

Seb


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] oh purée



Et avec ceci ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2004)

Boudin ou morue... C'est pas si évident que ça... J'hésite encore !!


----------



## Couhoulinn (15 Avril 2004)

Un bon cornet de frites, un steak de cheval et de la salade merci


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2004)

Parce que tu manges ta purée en cornet toi ?


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Avril 2004)

Ouéééééééé, on lui a pourri son sujet, ouééééé ! Faut continuer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout nostalgique : tourné vers l'avenir !!! Tu fais un blind test du dernier album et je parie mon écharpe que tu ne sais pas que c'est Marillion tellement ça n'a rien à voir avec ce qu'ils ont fait avant (de toutes façons chaque disque était un virage à 90°...)
> 
> Seb



Ouais ben ça fait un moment qu'ils tournent en rond alors...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben ça fait un moment qu'ils tournent en rond alors...



mmmhh déjà dis, tu te relâcherais pas toi?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

C'est vrai ?

Merde...

ça m'apprendra à pas lire les threads...


----------



## krystof (15 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mmmhh déjà dis, tu te relâcherais pas toi?



Quand il se relâche, c'est la cloison nasale qui en prend un coup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu n'as pas conscience de ce à quoi tu échappes.


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2004)

Bon désolé j'y suis pourtant allé de bon coeur, optimiste et tout.

Conclusion, il y a tout ce que j'aime pas, une batterie insipide, des guitares avec un chorus et une grosse reverb, des solos aseptisés et le chanteur... on dirait BON JOVI !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'ailleurs par exemple le titre "byam" on dirait du BON JOVI tout craché et peu importe qui a copié l'autre, on sait qui sont les plus vieux et je ferais pas le fier à leur place !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et quand c'est pas trop mal, on est pas loin d'un groupe comme LOVE/HATE ou AEROSMITH.

Ca va donc pas être possible, c'est bien joli mais ça reste du HARD ROCK FM à la sauce GLAM ROCK.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah oui des fois on dirait du mauvais pink floyd, ou du récent, comme vous voudrez...

Mais bon sinon c'est bien hein


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

ça taille !! J'adore !!

Non mais sans rire même avant c'était déjà nase...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> En plus c'est gratuit ! Pour une fois...



Je dirais encore heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dsl mais ça ne passe pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'écouterais ça en vinyle je me demanderais si je ne me suis pas trompé de vitesse ou s'il n'y a pas des problèmes d'intensité de courant


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2004)

Heureusement que c'était gratos sinon j'aurais sûrement porté plainte pour "tentative d'homicide involontaire" !


----------



## krystof (15 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Afraid of Sunlight c'est tout simplement un des meilleurs morceaux de musique jamais écrits



Mieux que le morceau d'Ovulator : il a neigé sur la cuvette des chiottes ?




			
				bargio a dit:
			
		

> quand vous entendrez Man of a 1000 faces, vous vous demanderez pourquoi effectivement ce groupe n'est pas connu et pourquoi vous n'avez jamais entendu ça à la radio etc etc...



Non, je ne me demande pas pourquoi. Maintenant, je sais.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

Le pauvre, c'est pas gentil, vous lui retirez toutes ses illusions.

Non Fish n'est pas un grand poête.

Non Marillion n'est pas un grand groupe.

Et tu sais pourquoi ?

Parce que si c'en était un ben on le saurait.


----------



## bargio (15 Avril 2004)

Hé hé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai posté le même message sur d'autres forums et les réactions sont positives... l'essentiel pour moi c'est que vous ayez fait l'effort d'essayer d'écouter, au moins maintenant vous savez que ce n'est pas du hard rock écossais. Maintenant forcément certains vont aimer, d'autre non, et c'est comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et c'est rigolo, parce que tous les "artistes" que vous avez cités en comparaison ne me font ni chaud ni froid (véridique, ce n'est pas de la basse vengeance enfantile)... Comme quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à ceux qui ont fait l'effort, pour ceux qui n'ont pas essayé, ne vous laissez pas décourager, la seule façon de savoir c'est d'écouter. 

Seb


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2004)

Fairplay Bargio, bravo...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Moi j'aurais dit que vous étiez tous des connards avec de la merde dans les oreilles !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Fairplay Bargio, bravo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Tout dans la nuance JPTK


----------



## bargio (15 Avril 2004)

Merci merci :-D

Je l'ai pas dit, mais en fait je le pense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (comment ça je viens de me griller en deux mots ??? Bon... Ok... Je sors...)












Seb 

PS : parce que je viens de le faire là, à l'instant : est ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi Safari s'obstine à insérer les smileys à la fin du message et pas à l'endroit du curseur quand je clique sur les smileys sous le cadre de composition des messages ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> PS : parce que je viens de le faire là, à l'instant : est ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi Safari s'obstine à insérer les smileys à la fin du message et pas à l'endroit du curseur quand je clique sur les smileys sous le cadre de composition des messages ?



Rien à voir avec safari ça.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

Exact, rien à voir puisque moi aussi ça fait ça...

Et le safari, pour moi c'est trés loin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, je t'assure que maintenant que tu es un grand garçon, faut passer à autre chose.

Marillion c'est de la daube, qui n'a même pas la "classe" d'être vendeuse...c'est dire...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2004)

Mais comment fait-il pour être aussi méchant?


----------



## bargio (15 Avril 2004)

Ben ça marche bien sur pc, donc c'est étrange.... Pour le reste : je ne dirais qu'une chose :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Et voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seb


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

Je suis aigri car mon activité sexuelle est en dessous de mes capacités !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En d'autres termes, j'ai de la teub pour 12, et j'en ai qu'une (def emme, pas de teub...)


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà



Toi t'es vachement plus calme depuis que t'es passé au canab... au G5 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour les smileys c'est un javascript (je suppose) qui effectivement marche bien sur IE PC et qui par contre ailleurs... ben ça dépend.

'+


----------



## bargio (15 Avril 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es vachement plus calme depuis que t'es passé au canab... au G5 !



Ben ouais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zeeeeeen maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon et puis aussi, il faut dire que je débarque un peu ici et que je connais pas tout le monde alors je suis sage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seb


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Bon et puis aussi, il faut dire que je débarque un peu ici et que je connais pas tout le monde alors je suis sage



Avec Sonny t'as intérêt, ça abraaaaase !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

Ben je vais t'expliquer.

Ici, déjà ce qu'il faut savoir, c'est qu'on aime pas Marillion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Non sans rire, personne n'a jamais accroché à ce pauvre groupe, faut arrêter de déconner, je sais plus qui parlait d'ange à un moment, les pauvres, ils ont essayé de faire pareil mais en étant Français en plus, faut être sérieux, la musique c'est pour les vrais zomes. Par pour les fiottes qui croient qu'il réinventent la musique à chaque fois qu'ils jouent faux.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

Enorme !!

Je suis zénorme !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enorme !!
> 
> Je suis zénorme !!!




Et après il s'étonne d'avoir des zones d'aigreur


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

Hi,hi...

C'est pas vraiment de frustration qu'il s'agit...d'autres pourraient mieux parler de ça que moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Non, c'est plutôt que mon coté perfectionnsite fait que j'aimerais pouvoir être partout...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hi,hi...
> 
> C'est pas vraiment de frustration qu'il s'agit...d'autres pourraient mieux parler de ça que moi...
> 
> ...




Oui mais même les têtes chercheuses les plus perfectionnées ne peuvent suivre qu'une cible à la fois


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

Exactement et certaines cible vaut mieux les suivre de prés...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Moi m'sieur moi moi moi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le probleme avec la trompette  c'est que le maniment de l'instrument dégage bien la vue sur les auréoles sous les bras


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le probleme avec la trompette  c'est que le maniment de l'instrument dégage bien la vue sur les auréoles sous les bras



Ça sent le vécu


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2004)

PS: passionnant ce sujet sur Marillion (... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...) ca m'a rappelé mes années Biactol (vers 1985..). A l'époque j'avais du acheter un ou 2 albums (les premiers je pense) parce que j'avais remarqué que les minettes un peu bab du bahut aimaient bien cette soupe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'avais meme poussé le vice jusqu'a aller les voir en concert a Juan les Pins  D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) pour emballer une des minettes en question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis finalement je me suis vite rendu compte que les minettes un peu bab elles ont du poil aux pates et que le patchouli c'est vite écoeurant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










. Par ailleurs mon charme naturel est largement suffisant pour embaler sans devoir supporter ca (et des minettes sans poils au pates en plus!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Alors putain, meme gratos, hors de question que je me polue les oreilles avec ces andouilles dont j'esperais sincèrement qu'ils étaient tous morts dans d'atroces souffrances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus l'accent Ecossais de Fish c'est vraiment grotesque, on dirait Claude Nougaro "chantant" en anglais avec 2 paquets de chamalows dans la bouche...











Pour finir quand je me suis appercu il y a pas longtemps que j'avais encore les fameux CD de l'époque au fond d'un carton j'ai eu trop honte pour aller les refourguer au petit disquaire qui fait du dépot vente a coté de chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Direct a la poubelle!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent le vécu



Tu manques un peu de références pour comprendre l'allusion Tib...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu manques un peu de références pour comprendre l'allusion Tib...








 Au premier degré de ma comprenoire peu ouverte et de mes références étayées par un vide sidéral ça donnait ça


----------



## turnover (16 Avril 2004)

Hum la gazza ladra de marillion hum . Ça donne envie de ressortir le cd ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heu double cd pardon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Par contre je croyais qu'ils étaient morts !!! 
Ça rajeunit pas ça ...


----------



## bargio (16 Avril 2004)

Non seulement ils ne sont pas mort, non seulement ils ont un chanteur excellent qui n'est pas Fish, mais en plus, la musique qu'ils font actuellement n'a rien du tout à voir avec La Gazza Ladra (The Thieving Magpie)... Bref, ils auraient du changer de nom, ça éviterait tous les ridicules stéréotypes et préconceptions qu'on peut lire ici ou là, dont là. 


Seb


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement ils ne sont pas mort, non seulement ils ont un chanteur excellent qui n'est pas Fish, mais en plus, la musique qu'ils font actuellement n'a rien du tout à voir avec La Gazza Ladra (The Thieving Magpie)... Bref, ils auraient du changer de nom, ça éviterait tous les ridicules stéréotypes et préconceptions qu'on peut lire ici ou là, dont là.
> 
> 
> Seb



Ben d'apres ce qu'en dit JPTK ca a pas l'air d'avoir beaucoup changé.. Ou alors en (encore) pire...


----------



## bargio (16 Avril 2004)

Si ça n'a pas changé, je veux bien bouffer mon écharpe. Que l'on aime toujours pas est une chose, mais dire que c'est la même chose en est une autre. La seule solution : écouter. Soit le cd gratuit, soit les extraits en real audio sur le site officiel. Encore une fois : un blind test sur au hasard this is the 21st century à tout ceux qui ont connu Marillion dans les années 80 donnerait 100 % de réponse "je n'ai jamais entendu ce groupe". Mon écharpe est en jeu, mais il faut un minimum de bonne foi. C'est aussi différent que les Beatles peuvent l'être de Tino Rossi. 

Seb

PS : Le Gognol pourra témoigner de l'importance de mon écharpe dans mon existence.


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> PS : Le Gognol pourra témoigner de l'importance de mon écharpe dans mon existence.



Certes.

'+


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> On peut vraiment parler de tout ce qu'on veut ici ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dediou Bargio, j'avais pas vu que tu avais migé des limbes Awakenesques pour venir sur MacGé. Une influence positive du Gognol je suppose!
Bienvenue en tout cas.
et bien évidemment un tel sujet ne pouvait venir que de toi!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Quand il se relâche, c'est la cloison nasale qui en prend un coup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaut mieux ça que les sphincters...


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Certes.
> 
> '+



c'est un copain à Sam ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Une influence positive du Gognol je suppose!
> Bienvenue en tout cas.



De toutes façons comment accorder un quelconque crédit à un type qui arbore l'éffigie de Topaloff comme avatard?


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons comment accorder un quelconque crédit à un type qui arbore l'éffigie de Topaloff comme avatard?



c'est parce que tu ne connais pas Sam tu verrais, 'Gnol est super-crédible après ça 














_je t'ai encore appelé 'gnol euh_


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est parce que tu ne connais pas Sam tu verrais, 'Gnol est super-crédible après ça



Crois bien que je le regrette (malgres cet avatard ridicule)


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est un copain à Sam ?



Ils se connaissent en effet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Et Topaloff vous emmerde !_

'+


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> _Et Topaloff vous emmerde !_
> 
> '+



Ca m'étonne pas, il a toujours été beaucoup plus vulgaire que Sim.


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ils se connaissent en effet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_qu'est-ce que je m'en serais douté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Heureux que Sam n'ait pas de mac !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













sinon, il serait encore capable de venir me caresser le dos !!_


----------



## FANREM (17 Avril 2004)

Dans Rock et Folk ce mois ci, un special Byrds, c'est quand meme autre chose
Et dans les concerts a venir, PJ Harvey, Patti Smith et Iggy Pop
La messe est dite. Rien rajouter


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> PJ Harvey, Patti Smith et Iggy Pop



Dans mes bras!


----------



## FANREM (17 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras!


Au premier rang en plus, bien devant les cameras


----------



## bargio (18 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> dediou Bargio, j'avais pas vu que tu avais migé des limbes Awakenesques pour venir sur MacGé. Une influence positive du Gognol je suppose!
> Bienvenue en tout cas.
> et bien évidemment un tel sujet ne pouvait venir que de toi!!



Hé hé hé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Effectivement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour l'accueil Fab fab, je me demandais quand tu allais remarquer ma présence ici (plus ou moins deux mois maintenant, même si c'est encore sporadique)... 

Seb


----------



## bargio (18 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _qu'est-ce que je m'en serais douté
> 
> ...



Ah !!! Donc on parle "du" Sam... Putain, si toi aussi il te court après, bon courage... moi je pense qu'il a compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais cela dit, je suis content de ne pas être sur Paris à cause de ça :-D

Seb

PS : que celui qui veut prévenir Sam de ce message ne se gène pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sacré Sam. Un super type en fait avec la main sur le coeur.


----------



## bargio (18 Avril 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Dans Rock et Folk ce mois ci, un special Byrds, c'est quand meme autre chose
> Et dans les concerts a venir, PJ Harvey, Patti Smith et Iggy Pop
> La messe est dite. Rien rajouter



Comment ? Ce crétin de Manoeuvre sait parler d'autre chose que des Rolling Stones ? Hé ben... Grande nouvelle... 

Seb


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Ah !!! Donc on parle "du" Sam... Putain, si toi aussi il te court après, bon courage... moi je pense qu'il a compris
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah il est sympa ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il est même arrivé à me faire rire avec un de ses jeux de mots !


----------



## bargio (19 Avril 2004)

Alors sache que tout comme Sam, je suis un spécialiste de la blague pas drôle !

Seb


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Alors sache que tout comme Sam, je suis un spécialiste de la blague pas drôle !
> 
> Seb



Ah c'est donc ca! Ce thread sur Marillion est une blague!
En effet elle n'est pas drole...


----------



## Fulvio (19 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Comment ? Ce crétin de Manoeuvre sait parler d'autre chose que des Rolling Stones ? Hé ben... Grande nouvelle...
> 
> Seb



Bah, Manoeuvre abuse un peu sur les Stones (et certainement sur d'autres substances, comme l'odeur de pied macéré dans la santiag en peau de serpent), mais au moins, pendant que R&amp;F parle des Stones (au moins une couv' par an), des Pistols ou de Nirvana (au moins un dossier par an), ils nous soulent pas avec Marillion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pis la rubrique des rééditions, où Nicolas Ungemuth casse du vieux groupe de prog-rock à tour de bras, c'est toujours un moment de plaisir (surtout le mois suivant, quand les lecteurs indignés réagissent dans le courrier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Mais je le confesse, je n'ai jamais entendu la moindre note de Marillion.


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Avril 2004)

Marillion, dans les 80's, ça chlingait déjà les 70's datées grave.

Dans la liste ouverte des trucs à oublier au fond des abîsses, après Ange et Gong, j'ajouterai en vrac King Crimson, Yes, et le Butterfly Ball de Roger Glover. Je garderai à la rigueur les un peu plus funs Sweet Smoke, et Franck Zappa, le seul qu'on puisse taxer de moderne, précurseur, décalé, original et déconnant, même mort. Le reste est de la soupe en sachet périmée.

Bref rien qui puisse affoler les naines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hin hin hin ©


----------



## bargio (19 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais je le confesse, je n'ai jamais entendu la moindre note de Marillion.



C'est ça qui est bon... En attendant R'n F se complet dans son autisme musical, chronique les disques sans les écouter et perd de plus en plus de lecteurs. C'est bientôt la fin pour eux et bon débarras, le plus vite possible. 

Quant au dossier du crétin, il n'a pas cassé que du vieux rock prog. Il a quand même réussi à coller Dire Straits, Queen, Police, Pink Floyd et tant d'autre dans les 40 plus mauvais groupes du monde. Franchement, il fallait oser. D'ailleurs, je serais quasi prêt à parier que tant de bêtise ne peut pas venir d'un seul homme et que Ungemuth est un pseudo utilisé par toute la rédac pour faire de la provoc facile... 

Seb


----------



## bargio (19 Avril 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Marillion, dans les 80's, ça chlingait déjà les 70's datées grave.



J'adore. Je suis friand de préjugés à deux balles comme ça. Encore !!! PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE !!

Seb


----------



## Fulvio (19 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça qui est bon... En attendant R'n F se complet dans son autisme musical, chronique les disques sans les écouter et perd de plus en plus de lecteurs. C'est bientôt la fin pour eux et bon débarras, le plus vite possible.
> 
> Quant au dossier du crétin, il n'a pas cassé que du vieux rock prog. Il a quand même réussi à coller Dire Straits, Queen, Police, Pink Floyd et tant d'autre dans les 40 plus mauvais groupes du monde. Franchement, il fallait oser. D'ailleurs, je serais quasi prêt à parier que tant de bêtise ne peut pas venir d'un seul homme et que Ungemuth est un pseudo utilisé par toute la rédac pour faire de la provoc facile...
> 
> Seb



Aïe aïe aïe ! Y avait pas un seul groupe que j'aimais dans cette liste... Je dois être musicalement autiste


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> J'adore. Je suis friand de préjugés à deux balles comme ça. Encore !!! PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE !!
> 
> Seb



Que tu aimes ou pas, c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus vrai...

Marillion même jeune c'était vieux...


----------



## Fulvio (19 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça qui est bon... En attendant R'n F se complet dans son autisme musical, chronique les disques sans les écouter et perd de plus en plus de lecteurs. C'est bientôt la fin pour eux et bon débarras, le plus vite possible.
> 
> Quant au dossier du crétin, il n'a pas cassé que du vieux rock prog. Il a quand même réussi à coller Dire Straits, Queen, Police, Pink Floyd et tant d'autre dans les 40 plus mauvais groupes du monde. Franchement, il fallait oser. D'ailleurs, je serais quasi prêt à parier que tant de bêtise ne peut pas venir d'un seul homme et que Ungemuth est un pseudo utilisé par toute la rédac pour faire de la provoc facile...
> 
> Seb



Rhô, et puis fl*te ! Ungemunth écrit du bien de Giant Sand et du mal de Queen. Franchement, après ça, il pourrait vendre du beurre à Al-Qaïda et verser la recette à Aliburton qu'il resterait un type bien à mes yeux


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Alors sache que tout comme Sam, je suis un spécialiste de la blague pas drôle !



ça craint c'est gognol avec ses carambars qui déteint ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ça craint c'est gognol avec ses carambars qui déteint ?



pour tout comprendre, faut que tu ailles  là


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais je le confesse, je n'ai jamais entendu la moindre note de Marillion.



putain c'te chance, quand mes potes* me saoulaient avec ça juste avant de passer à ange wow burk

*tous morts depuis


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Pink Floyd



encore un gros mot comme ca et j'appelle un modo


----------



## bargio (19 Avril 2004)

C'est fort possible. Surtout si en plus tu lis les Inrocks et que tu es d'accord avec eux. 

Seb

Note : je suis trèèèèès loin d'aimer tous les groupes qu'il y avait dans ce fameux article.


----------



## bargio (19 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Que tu aimes ou pas, c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus vrai...
> 
> Marillion même jeune c'était vieux...



Au début oui. Plus maintenant... 

Seb


----------



## bargio (19 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> encore un gros mot comme ca et j'appelle un modo



Chiche !

Seb


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> J'adore. Je suis friand de préjugés à deux balles comme ça. Encore !!! PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE !!
> 
> Seb



J'ai du supporter ça pendant un an d'internat au lycée à cause d'un colloc de chambrée fan de ça et d'un tas d'autres merdes pathétiques... Une expérience rédibitoire...

ça me rappelle d'ajouter Thiéfaine et Génésis dans la liste des vieilles daubes à abattre



			
				bargio a dit:
			
		

> Quant au dossier du crétin, il n'a pas cassé que du vieux rock prog. Il a quand même réussi à coller Dire Straits, Queen, Police, Pink Floyd et tant d'autre dans les 40 plus mauvais groupes du monde. Franchement, il fallait oser. D'ailleurs, je serais quasi prêt à parier que tant de bêtise ne peut pas venir d'un seul homme et que Ungemuth est un pseudo utilisé par toute la rédac pour faire de la provoc facile...
> 
> Seb



Marrant, moi je suis plutôt d'accord avec ce (ou ces) type(s), surtout concernant les fort pénibles Dayeure Strète. Couine m'amusait quand j'étais petit, les Poulaga, moins cons que d'autres, ont eu l'intelligence d'arrêter à temps, et Pineque floïde n'est plus que l'ombre de lui même depuis peut-être quinze ou vingt berges... Je serais plutôt curieux de voir cette liste des -40.

C'est à se demander si la provoc facile ne viendrait pas de toi, mon petit barjo, petit rigolo va !


----------



## bengilli (19 Avril 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle d'ajouter Thiéfaine et Génésis dans la liste des vieilles daubes à abattre



Je suis d'accord pour Thiéfaine, faut pas avoir peur de dire que c'est du tout naze... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Les chansons aux paroles incompréhensibles ne sont "toujours" géniales. HFT encensé sans cesse c'est vraiment du vol. (C'est un zicos qui parle).


----------



## Fulvio (19 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> C'est fort possible. Surtout si en plus tu lis les Inrocks et que tu es d'accord avec eux.
> 
> Seb
> 
> Note : je suis trèèèèès loin d'aimer tous les groupes qu'il y avait dans ce fameux article.



Ah, ben ça doit vraiment être fichu pour moi... J'avais arrêté les Inrocks pour me mettre à R&amp;F en me disant "voilà, comme ça, je serais plus musicalement autiste..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Non, sérieusement, c'est quoi l'autisme musical ? Ca se résume à ne pas avoir tes goûts ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, sérieusement, c'est quoi l'autisme musical ? Ca se résume à ne pas avoir tes goûts ?



ça doit être ça...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tous les mauvais goûts sont dans la nature


----------



## bargio (19 Avril 2004)

Je n'ai jamais aimé Queen. Police, le premier album ça va... le reste... Pink Floyd, l'ombre d'eux même c'est un grand débat, mais bon grosso modo, ça fait 10 ans qu'ils n'ont plus rien fait, donc forcément, on ne peut pas trop juger, et juger sur seulement deux albums post Waters qui plus est aussi espacés c'est light. Dire Straits j'adore, mais je comprends qu'on puisse ne pas aimer. C'est un des rares groupes auxquels je me suis intéressé pour autre chose que la voix. 

Sinon, non pas de provoc de ma part. Je suis très sérieux (pour une fois). Je déteste rock and folk et les inroks et tout ces petits journaleux pseudos branchés bien pensants à deux balles qui crachent aujourd'hui sur ce et ceux qu'ils ont encensés hier.

Seb


----------



## bargio (19 Avril 2004)

Voir mon autre message sur R'n F et les inrocks. Et au passage, ce n'est pas moi qui ait critiqué le goût des autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seb


----------



## Fulvio (19 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, non pas de provoc de ma part. Je suis très sérieux (pour une fois). Je déteste rock and folk et les inroks et tout ces petits journaleux pseudos branchés bien pensants à deux balles qui crachent aujourd'hui sur ce et ceux qu'ils ont encensés hier.



Ouh, là ! Ca fait beaucoup de clichés à porter pour de simples mortels, tous ça...


----------



## bargio (19 Avril 2004)

Si ils pouvaient en crever ça serait pas plus mal... Mais heureusement, R'n F du moins n'en a plus pour longtemps à nous gonfler. Si vous voulez lire un vrai mag musical objectif, essayez Crossroads. 

Seb


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Avril 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord pour Thiéfaine, faut pas avoir peur de dire que c'est du tout naze...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je préferre les zicos qui jouent à ceux qui parlent.

Ceci dit HFT c'est merdique, mais ce serait trop long de faire une liste de tout ce qui l'est.


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> pour tout comprendre, faut que tu ailles  là



pas besoin, je connais déja la vie intime du 'gnol et de Sam


----------



## bargio (19 Avril 2004)

C'est encore pire que ça !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seb


----------



## Fulvio (19 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Si ils pouvaient en crever ça serait pas plus mal... Mais heureusement, R'n F du moins n'en a plus pour longtemps à nous gonfler. Si vous voulez lire un vrai mag musical objectif, essayez Crossroads.
> 
> Seb



J'ai essayé Crossroad, j'ai pas continué, même si j'y ai lu deux ou trois choses intéressantes. En tout cas, je n'y ai pas trouvé d'objectivité. Pas plus que dans R&amp;F, les Inrocks ou Magic. De toute façon, je n'ai jamais vu cette chimère nulle part, pas même dans les choses sérieuses


----------



## bargio (19 Avril 2004)

Magic je ne connais pas, même pas de nom. Crossroads est à mes yeux le seul magazine qui parle de musique qui est potable et qui ne me donne pas envie de vomir. 

Seb


----------



## bengilli (19 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je préferre les zicos qui jouent à ceux qui parlent.



Ca tombe bien, moi aussi... D'ailleurs tu as mal joué sur ce coup là car je suis professionel. Et oui, il n'y a pas que des crocodiles aux grandes gueules qui postent ici bas...


----------



## Fulvio (20 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Magic je ne connais pas, même pas de nom. Crossroads est à mes yeux le seul magazine qui parle de musique qui est potable et qui ne me donne pas envie de vomir.
> 
> Seb



Magic : centré indie-rock, avec des écarts de Godspeed You Black Emperor à Kylie Minogue (!) Très belles mises en page et photos, mais style rédactionnel assez fade. Ont le mérite de mettre assez souvent en couv' des artistes inattendus.

Moi, ce que j'aime, c'est la rock-critic subjective et revendiquée comme telle, pleine de mauvaises fois et de lyrismes douteux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y a une vraie passion, là-derrière.


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

Ou de véritable oeillères... 

Seb


----------



## Fulvio (20 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Ou de véritable oeillères...
> 
> Seb



Si tu le dis...

J'aimerais avoir ton avis sur le hip-hop et l'électro (ça part sur un préjugé, mais je serais ravi que tu me répondes que tu aimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais avoir ton avis sur le hip-hop et l'électro (ça part sur un préjugé, mais je serais ravi que tu me répondes que tu aimes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Crossroads n'est pas plus objectif que les autres, et de toute façon l'objectivité n'est pas spécialement la qualité première à rechercher dans ce genre de presse. Plutôt de la subjectivité intelligente je dirai. Au bout du compte le plus important est d'avoir envie d'écouter et de découvrir un ou plusieurs albums / artistes après avoir lu le mag'.

'+


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Crossroads est à mes yeux le seul magazine qui parle de musique qui est potable et qui ne me donne pas envie de vomir.
> 
> Seb



En fait, ce magazine que tu encenses est le seul qui corresponde à tes petits goûts particuliers persos à toi. Le marketing quand tu nous tiens... 

Je résume : tu n'es pas dans la cible marquétinegue des Zinroque ni de roquéfolque, télairama, oképidiomme ou jeunéjoly, mais dans celle de crosseraude, zat's ole folque. Ils t'ont identifié, segmenté, classifié, qualifié, valorisé, vendu, ils connaissent tes petits goûts, tes petites manies, et te servent quelques pages d'articles faits exprès pour te plaire pour mieux te faire avaler leurs pages de pubs autour sans lesquelles ils n'existeraient pas. Bref tu es la vache à lait de Crossroads comme tu aurais pu être celle de n'importe quel autre canard. Je rappelle que le seul papier non assujetti à la pub est le Canard Enchaîné, loué soit son nom, le reste n'est que miroir aux alouettes destiné à rapporter plus aux actionnaires en monnaies sonnantes zé trabuchantes qu'à ton enrichissement culturel. Si ça peut te rassurer, tous les autres magazines papier que tu peux voir en kiosque, même ceux que tu exècres, sont bâtis sur le même business plan : séduire une certaine catégorie de personnes pour mieux vendre de l'espace publicitaire. Qu'est-ce que j'en sais ? C'est mon business plan à moi de designer quelques unes des pubs qui passent dans les papelards.

bèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèhhèhèhèhèèè
y a pas d'mais !


----------



## minime (20 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout nostalgique : tourné vers l'avenir !!! Tu fais un blind test du dernier album et je parie mon écharpe que tu ne sais pas que c'est Marillion tellement ça n'a rien à voir avec ce qu'ils ont fait avant



J'ai essayé par curiosité, et au blind test j'aurais répondu Simple Minds avant de m'éclipser sous n'importe quel prétexte.


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

Je ne connais pas Simple Minds, donc je ne peux pas juger. Mais bon, tu as écouté quoi comme chansons ?

Seb


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

Tu as faux sur tout la ligne... Je dois lire deux à trois pages de crossroads quand je l'achète (une fois par an en général)... Le reste ne m'intéresse absolument pas. Cependant, je trouve que c'est le seul magazine qui a une honnêteté intellectuelle. C'est le seul qui parle de tout sans discernement et qui écoute visiblement les disques...

Seb


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

Tu as tout à fait raison quand tu parles de subjectivité intelligente. Pour une fois que c'est toi qui me colle là dessus ça me fait tout drôle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seb


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

Le hip hop, je déteste. L'electro, ça dépend. Gnol m'en a fait écouter pas mal et en général ça passe plutôt bien quand "il" me qualifie ça de "bonne" électro... 

Maintenant je voudrais bien savoir le rapport avec le schmilblick ?

Seb


----------



## Fulvio (20 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Le hip hop, je déteste. L'electro, ça dépend. Gnol m'en a fait écouter pas mal et en général ça passe plutôt bien quand "il" me qualifie ça de "bonne" électro...
> 
> Maintenant je voudrais bien savoir le rapport avec le schmilblick ?
> 
> Seb



C'était juste pour voir si tu portais des oeillères ou pas...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Je déteste rock and folk et les inroks et tout ces petits journaleux pseudos branchés bien pensants à deux balles qui crachent aujourd'hui sur ce et ceux qu'ils ont encensés hier.
> 
> Seb



Ca m'étonnerais que les inrocks et meme R&amp;F aient encensés Marillion un jour ou l'autre... Idem pour les autres que tu cite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais peut etre que je me trompe. Si tu as les articles je suis preneur: ca doit etre des collectors!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Pineque floïde n'est plus que l'ombre de lui même depuis peut-être quinze ou vingt berges... Je serais plutôt curieux de voir cette liste des -40.



Ca fait bien dans les inrocks ou dans Telerama de dire ça et tous les bobos suivent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Arf arf arf


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis...
> 
> J'aimerais avoir ton avis sur le hip-hop et l'électro (ça part sur un préjugé, mais je serais ravi que tu me répondes que tu aimes
> 
> ...



C'est pas à moi qu'on pose la question, mais le hip-hop français est assez pathétique. Marer d'entendre des mecs raler sur des samples de succès des années 80 qu'ils massacrent (idem pour une bonne partie du hip-hop riacin)
Quant à l'électro... Ah? C'est de la musique? Quand je pense qu'on a craché sur les 80's et que ces mecs là ne savent pas faire autre chose que d'aller repomper le disco et la new wave... Minable...


----------



## KARL40 (20 Avril 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle que le seul papier non assujetti à la pub est le Canard Enchaîné, loué soit son nom, le reste n'est que miroir aux alouettes destiné à rapporter plus aux actionnaires en monnaies sonnantes zé trabuchantes qu'à ton enrichissement culturel.



Juste pour préciser que l'excellent CHARLIE HEBDO ne comporte pas de pub  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même le MONDE DIPLOMATIQUE en a maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, il y a un petit mensuel suisse  VIBRATIONS plutôt axé "world musique" qui est très bien (cela va du "reggae" au "folk").


----------



## FANREM (20 Avril 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Je serais plutôt curieux de voir cette liste des -40.


Je cherche partout cet article depuis ce matin, Pourvu que ma femme n'ait pas jeté en faisant le menage
De memoire, ils etaient 50 et pas 40, et je me demande meme si dedans il n'y avait pas Marillon


----------



## Fulvio (20 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait bien dans les inrocks ou dans Telerama de dire ça et tous les bobos suivent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, les bobos, cette classe sociale si floue, qui ne semble avoir été imaginée que pour être méprisée ou détestée... Quel est le point commun entre la grande bourgeoise qui court de vernissage en défilé de mode et le jeune adulte provincial de classe moyenne adepte de consommation culturel (mon genre, quoi) ? C'est rien que des bobos, vous savez, ces gens qui sont si incapable de penser par eux-même qu'il doivent lire la presse intello pour ne pas aimer Pink Floyd...

Enfin, bon, mieux vaut détester les bobos que les Américains, les Arabes, les chasseurs ou les fonctionnaires : puisque tout le monde prétend ne pas être un bobo, on est sûr de ne vexer personne.


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait bien dans les inrocks ou dans Telerama de dire ça et tous les bobos suivent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est dommage, ma chère petite ménagère de moins de 50 ans, je ne lis pas ces magazines que tu cites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est donc tout ce que tu as trouvé à dire ? À quand la tirade poujadiste CPNT contre les Parisiens parisianistes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				Karl40 a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour préciser que l'excellent CHARLIE HEBDO ne comporte pas de pub



Oui effectivement, tu as raison.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Quant à l'électro... Ah? C'est de la musique? Quand je pense qu'on a craché sur les 80's et que ces mecs là ne savent pas faire autre chose que d'aller repomper le disco et la new wave... Minable...



si c'est tout ce que tu connais de l'electro tu ferais mieux de te taire, c'est vraiment navrant comme méconnaissance! c'est comme si on disait que le rock c'est johnny, ah la la


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, bon, mieux vaut détester les bobos que les Américains, les Arabes, les chasseurs ou les fonctionnaires : puisque tout le monde prétend ne pas être un bobo, on est sûr de ne vexer personne.














 tellement vrai


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si c'est tout ce que tu connais de l'electro tu ferais mieux de te taire, c'est vraiment navrant comme méconnaissance! c'est comme si on disait que le rock c'est johnny, ah la la



Je peux donc te reciter toutes les banalités que tu viens de sortir surt Marillion, toi qui connais si bien la musique


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tellement vrai



Je m'assume comme bobo, pas de problèmes. Sauf que je chie sur Télérama et les inrocks. Alors finalement, je me demande si je suis si bobo que ça...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je m'assume comme bobo, pas de problèmes. Sauf que je chie sur Télérama et les inrocks. Alors finalement, je me demande si je suis si bobo que ça...



C'est pour ca que t'es tout énervé: le papier glacé ca irrite...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2004)

mais vas-y


----------



## minime (20 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas Simple Minds, donc je ne peux pas juger. Mais bon, tu as écouté quoi comme chansons ?



T'as rien raté de fondamental avec Simple Minds.

J'ai écouté trois extraits de Crash Course au hasard, Neverland, This is the 21st Century et Out of This World. En général c'est difficile d'accrocher lorsqu'on est confronté à la musique d'un groupe qu'on ne connait pas, on ne perçoit pas les détails, seulement les grandes lignes. Là j'ai trouvé les grandes lignes assez pataudes.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Avril 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ca tombe bien, moi aussi... D'ailleurs tu as mal joué sur ce coup là car je suis professionel. Et oui, il n'y a pas que des crocodiles aux grandes gueules qui postent ici bas...



Je crois qu'il me restait plus que lui à saouler...

Voilà qui est fait.

Tu es intermittant du travail donc... tu as bien du courage.


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> À quand la tirade poujadiste CPNT contre les Parisiens parisianistes ?



Et pourtant... les rabbins volants...


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

Et alors verdict ? Si tu arrives à en sortir un qui se tiens avec juste deux petits exemples et en ne connaissant que ça de moi, chapeau. 

Seb


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

Ils étaient 40 et Marillion, ultra caricaturé était dedans. Clap clap clap. 

Seb


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

Ou parler de Marillion sans savoir ce que c'est non ? Ça marche pas pour cet exemple là ?? Quel dommage......................................

Seb


----------



## Fulvio (20 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Et alors verdict ? Si tu arrives à en sortir un qui se tiens avec juste deux petits exemples et en ne connaissant que ça de moi, chapeau.
> 
> Seb



Sorry, mais j'ai beau relire ta phrase dans tout les sens, je ne la comprends pas.


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

Trois morceaux exceptionnels pourtant... Essaye de perseverer... Le real audio c'est pas forcément génial. Mais la magie de Marillion se montre petit à petit après chaque écoute. Out of This World est un morceau que j'ai cordialement détesté au tout début avant que sa vraie valeur ne m'apparaisse. Marillion actuellement ne se juge pas sur une écoute... Pour Simple Minds, on m'a toujours dit qu'ils avaient bien trouvés leur nom. Mais je n'en sais pas plus... 

Seb


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

J'ai des photocopies d'articles notamment sur Genesis en 76... des articles dithyrambiques... Genesis qui se retrouve aussi dans les 40 plus mauvais groupes... 

Dommage que je n'ai pas de scanner... 

Seb


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Ils étaient 40 et Marillion,  *ultra caricaturé*  était dedans. Clap clap clap.
> 
> Seb



Tu denigre la presse dont du dit qu'elle est partisanne, bobo, partiale, pseudo-intello-branchée, avec des oeuillères (...) mais ton acharnement a nous bourrer le mou avec ces andouilles de Marillion et a ne surtout pas accepter qu'on puisse en dire que c'est mauvais (ce qui ne peut etre que de "l'ultra caricature") relève bien de la meme logique non?

Tu aime Marillion... c'est tres bien, continue... D'autres (beaucoup d'autres) n'aiment pas... c'est comme ca...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des photocopies d'articles notamment sur Genesis en 76... des articles dithyrambiques... Genesis qui se retrouve aussi dans les 40 plus mauvais groupes...
> 
> Dommage que je n'ai pas de scanner...
> 
> Seb



Les inrocks en 76? 
Mouarfff!!!!!


----------



## Fulvio (20 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les inrocks en 76?



Je pense qu'il parle de R&amp;F, qui a certainement eu ce genre d'égarement par le passé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maintenant, les journalistes de l'époque et ceux d'aujourd'hui ne sont pas les mêmes, alors de là à dire qu'ils sont du genre à brûler aujourd'hui ce qu'ils ont adulé hier...


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, mais j'ai beau relire ta phrase dans tout les sens, je ne la comprends pas.



Ben je demande juste ton verdict. Est ce que tu penses que j'ai des oeillères oui ou non ? Si tu réponds oui en te basant uniquement sur ce que j'ai dit sur "l'electro" et "le hip hop", alors je dis bravo, il faut oser. 

Seb


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu denigre la presse dont du dit qu'elle est partisanne, bobo, partiale, pseudo-intello-branchée, avec des oeuillères (...) mais ton acharnement a nous bourrer le mou avec ces andouilles de Marillion et a ne surtout pas accepter qu'on puisse en dire que c'est mauvais (ce qui ne peut etre que de "l'ultra caricature") relève bien de la meme logique non?
> 
> Tu aime Marillion... c'est tres bien, continue... D'autres (beaucoup d'autres) n'aiment pas... c'est comme ca...



J'accepterais que vous n'aimiez pas Marillion lorsque vous serez ce que c'est. Tout comme j'accepterais une mauvaise critique de R'n F quand je serais sûr que la personne en question aura écouté le disque. Tu comprends la différence ? Je sais ce que c'est R n F. La plupart ici ne savent pas ce qu'est Marillion aujourd'hui. Ça me rappelle le communiqué de presse pour Anoraknophobia "si pour ce disque vous arrivez à écrire un article en utilisant les mots "Fish, Rock Progressif et Genesis" alors nous saurons que vous n'avez pas écouté le disque. Tout mon propos est là. 

Seb


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les inrocks en 76?
> Mouarfff!!!!!



Je parlais effectivement de R n F. 

Seb


----------



## JPTK (20 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> J'accepterais que vous n'aimiez pas Marillion lorsque vous serez ce que c'est. Tout comme j'accepterais une mauvaise critique de R'n F quand je serais sûr que la personne en question aura écouté le disque. Tu comprends la différence ? Je sais ce que c'est R n F. La plupart ici ne savent pas ce qu'est Marillion aujourd'hui. Ça me rappelle le communiqué de presse pour Anoraknophobia "si pour ce disque vous arrivez à écrire un article en utilisant les mots "Fish, Rock Progressif et Genesis" alors nous saurons que vous n'avez pas écouté le disque. Tout mon propos est là.
> 
> Seb



Moi j'ai pris la peine d'écouter attentivement tous les fichiers real, j'en ai entendu largement assez pour me faire une idée...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et sinon Scorpion aussi c'était super nan ???


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon Scorpion aussi c'était super nan ???



Deconne pas avec Scorpion JPTK, aucun groupe n'a jamais permi d'embaler autant que Scorpion avec "still loving youHouhouhHH!"


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pris la peine d'écouter attentivement tous les fichiers real, j'en ai entendu largement assez pour me faire une idée...



Parfait, je n'en demande pas plus. Là, tu as parfaitement le droit de ne pas aimer et de le crier partout où tu veux. Au moins, tu sais de quoi tu parles. 
Même si ce ne sont que des extraits de mauvaise qualité.

Scorpion euh... nan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'était à chier :-D

Seb


----------



## Fulvio (20 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Ben je demande juste ton verdict. Est ce que tu penses que j'ai des oeillères oui ou non ? Si tu réponds oui en te basant uniquement sur ce que j'ai dit sur "l'electro" et "le hip hop", alors je dis bravo, il faut oser.
> 
> Seb



Oh, tu sais, moi, j'ose tout, c'est à ça qu'on me reconnait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, c'est bien, tu as pris soin de faire de ton peu de goût pour le hip-hop ou l'électro en une très sage indifférence, et tu es inattaquable, respect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dommage que tu reproches à certains de ne pas aimer ce que tu aimes, alors qu'ils apprécient par ailleurs des genres que tu n'aimes pas... S'ils ne voient pas ce que tu vois, c'est peut-être qu'ils regardent ailleurs, pas qu'ils ont des oeillères...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Deconne pas avec Scorpion JPTK, aucun groupe n'a jamais permi d'embaler autant que Scorpion avec "still loving youHouhouhHH!"



D'ailleurs  c'était mémorable


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh, tu sais, moi, j'ose tout, c'est à ça qu'on me reconnait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as rien compris du tout à ce que je raconte ici depuis le début... je n'ai jamais reproché à quiconque de ne pas aimer ce que j'aime. Relis, tu verras. 

Seb


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2004)

Ça tourne un peu en rond ici non ? Vous faites des boucles ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça tourne un peu en rond ici non ? Vous faites des boucles ?



On touille le café


----------



## Fulvio (20 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> T'as rien compris du tout à ce que je raconte ici depuis le début... je n'ai jamais reproché à quiconque de ne pas aimer ce que j'aime. Relis, tu verras.
> 
> Seb



Non, t'as raison, j'ai rien pigé du tout. Juste que t'as déversé un peu trop de bile à mon goût sur certaines revues que j'aime bien, et j'ai été assez con pour en faire une affaire.

Sur les conseils de Nato, j'abandonne. J'ai rien à te faire comprendre et vice-versa.

Allez, sans rancune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Et jette une oreille à Giant Sand.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça tourne un peu en rond ici non ? Vous faites des boucles ?



non non des virages a 90 degrés t'as pas tout lu toi


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

Promis. 

Un ou des disques à conseiller en particulier ? 

Seb


----------



## bargio (20 Avril 2004)

Tiens, il faudra que je pense à expliquer pourquoi on peut faire des virages à 90 ° sans tourner en rond... (ou en carré)... 

Seb


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2004)

On peut passer à Ange alors?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2004)

non à Gary Glitter


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, il faudra que je pense à expliquer pourquoi on peut faire des virages à 90 ° sans tourner en rond... (ou en carré)...
> 
> Seb



et la quadrature du cercle?


----------



## Fulvio (20 Avril 2004)

bargio a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, il faudra que je pense à expliquer pourquoi on peut faire des virages à 90 ° sans tourner en rond... (ou en carré)...
> 
> Seb



C'est simple, non ? Ne pas toujours tourner dans le même sens. Et si on choisi au hasard à chaque fois, on obtient un mouvement brownien


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est simple, non ? Ne pas toujours tourner dans le même sens. Et si on choisi au hasard à chaque fois, on obtient un mouvement brownien



tu parles du clodo burp qui burp quitte burp un lampaburp daire?


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> À quand la tirade poujadiste CPNT contre les Parisiens parisianistes ?



pas la peine, t'es bon en second effet reste plus qu'à te marier avec purestyle et vous aurez de beaux bébés Tyler-Ultra_mondain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_pis d'abord, moi aussi j'habite à 5mn du pascalou_


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pas la peine, t'es bon en second effet reste plus qu'à te marier avec purestyle et vous aurez de beaux bébés Tyler-Ultra_mondain
> 
> ...



Je ne mondine plus mon cher, c'est naze-been et je tiens à mon teint de jeune fille... Non, maintenant je snobbisme-party à la maison avec une cuisine raffinée que je réserve à quelques proches. À la rigueur je serai bien à la prochaine teuf Alien Nation samedi prochain en bonne compagnie. Aurons-nous le plaisir de t'y croiser ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Avril 2004)

Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire...


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne mondine plus mon cher, c'est naze-been et je tiens à mon teint de jeune fille... Non, maintenant je snobbisme-party à la maison avec une cuisine raffinée que je réserve à quelques proches. À la rigueur je serai bien à la prochaine teuf Alien Nation samedi prochain en bonne compagnie. Aurons-nous le plaisir de t'y croiser ?



non, je vais éviter j'ai tenté une branchouille soirée samedi dernier et en fait, je vais dorénavant m'en tenir au roots (blouson en cuir ou en jean, levi's et doc marten's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) avec des gens que je n'aime pas (quoique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jeanba3000 (21 Avril 2004)

Et tes copines du Steps que j'ai déjà photographiées, elles y seront ?


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Et tes copines du Steps que j'ai déjà photographiées, elles y seront ?



ouhlaaaaaaa justement, j'évite le vinyl et le cuir maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










restons-en aux choses simples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_non, j'ai pas dit knacki herta_


----------



## jeanba3000 (21 Avril 2004)

encore un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## bargio (21 Avril 2004)

Clap clap clap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça semblait pas évident pour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seb


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> encore un
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah non

mais

_ma colère s'en va dégouté_





 (private-joke)

ps : gognol, je t'aime !


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ps : gognol, je t'aime !



Ah ben merde qu'est ce que je lui ai fait encore ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## marillion (14 Février 2005)

Pour relancer le débat, Bargio a de bons gouts musivcaux !!
Il est marrant de voir à quel point les gens pensent que Fish est encore leader et chanteur du groupe ! dix trains de retard ! Dommage les choses changent et les goûts aussi.
Perso, j'aimais pas fish et j'adore hogarth, une superbe voix. On est effectivement loin du progressive d'antan !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

Ouais et plus j'en suis loin mieux c'est.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et plus j'en suis loin mieux c'est.



Et c'est rien de le dire... Quand je pense à tous les beef noses qui trouvaient toujours le moyen de nous en passer dans nos soirées destroy de terminale... Brrrrrrrr....


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Relancer un "débat" qui est parti en sucette ? :mouais:
Y en a qui ont de droles d'idées


----------



## marillion (14 Février 2005)

cela s'appelle probablement la passion


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

... ou aimer les sucettes


----------



## Num41 (14 Février 2005)

"SM aime les sucettes... les sucettes à ... ? "


----------



## marillion (14 Février 2005)

pourquoi sucette ?  Quel rapport ? Moi je préfère marillion à beaucoup de guimauve vendu à grand renfort de pubs...


----------



## Num41 (14 Février 2005)

...qu'est ce que t'as contre les sucettes Europe_éennes ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Relancer un "débat" qui est parti en sucette ? :mouais:
> Y en a qui ont de droles d'idées



sucette à cause de ça là en dessus par là haut


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

Tiens ça faisait longtemps que j' avais pas dit du mal de Marillion !!!

Quel est le pauvre vert de terre qui ose encore la ramener avec ce sous groupe au succés tué dans l'oeuf il y a plusieurs années déjà ???


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

marillion a dit:
			
		

> Pour relancer le débat, Bargio a de bons gouts musivcaux !!
> Il est marrant de voir à quel point les gens pensent que Fish est encore leader et chanteur du groupe ! dix trains de retard ! Dommage les choses changent et les goûts aussi.
> Perso, j'aimais pas fish et j'adore hogarth, une superbe voix. On est effectivement loin du progressive d'antan !



Qu'on l'empale, lui et les 2 autres fans de marillion...


----------



## dchambon (14 Février 2005)

Marillion, dés que j'ai écouté (il y a bien dix ans déjà !!) ce groupe j'ai trouvé ça génial !!!

Je saute sur le lien ;-)


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

dchambon a dit:
			
		

> Marillion, dés que j'ai écouté (il y a bien dix ans déjà !!) ce groupe j'ai trouvé ça génial !!!
> 
> Je saute sur le lien ;-)



ça vaut mieux que de sauter sur une mine...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça vaut mieux que de sauter sur une mine...



     C'est pas prouvé scientifiquement....


----------



## Foguenne (14 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça vaut mieux que de sauter sur une mine...



Vive la page 10.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

Je proteste contre ce choix arbitraire


----------



## marillion (22 Février 2005)

Dchambon, t'inquiètes du renfort arrive, bargio is back !
T'as écouté marbles ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2005)

Arrête avec cette merdasse de marillion, tu fais rigoler tout le monde...

C'est grotesque, c'est pour les adolescents des années 80 cette diarrhée....


----------



## poildep (22 Février 2005)

Et pourquoi pas YES tant qu'on y est ?


----------



## marillion (22 Février 2005)

d'une, yes c'est pas mal du tout, de deux, je crois que vous n'avez réellement jamais écouté les 7 derniers albums du groupe ! Vous êtes rester à l'époque fish, mais depuis le fond et la forme ont bcp évolué. Seul le nom est rester. Bizarre, d'être aussi hermétique. On vous demande pas d'aimer ce qui existatait mais si  vous aimez la musique d'écouter par curiosité ce que ce groupe est devenu.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2005)

De la daube, et c'est tout.


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

C'est bien insultant pour la daube


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2005)

C'est vrai.


----------



## poildep (22 Février 2005)

marillion a dit:
			
		

> On vous demande pas d'aimer ce qui existatait mais si  vous aimez la musique d'écouter par curiosité ce que ce groupe est devenu.


Ils n'ont qu'à changer de nom s'ils ont tellement changé.


----------



## marillion (22 Février 2005)

ok bonjour l'ouverture d'esprit ! tant pis chacun ses goûts... Je serais curieux de connaître les goûts de ceux qui pensent que tel ou tel groupe est de la "daube"


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2005)

Moi plutôt salé  genre "moules"


----------



## Spyro (22 Février 2005)

Et moi je prendrai un steak tartare s'il vous plait.
Et la carafe d'eau.
Et rapide hein.


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Février 2005)

Un café et l'addition ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Février 2005)

Marillion... hummmm ;  quel beau nom pour un fromage... Sa croûte fleurie, signe de lente maturation... Sa pâte ; onctueuse et généreuse à coeur... 'Tain d'Adèle! Mais qu'est-ce que je déblatère encore comme conneries, moi? :hosto:  :bebe:  :sick:


----------

